# Gas Heating, Plumbing & HVAC eng lookong for work.



## Craigarmit (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I am looking to move to Amsterdam with my girl at the end of the year. 
I am a time served Gas heating/plumbing engineer with 10 years experience. I also have a basic HVAC ticket & 2 years experience. 
Can anyone recommend an agency that specialises in Tradesmen/Construction work? 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Craig


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

What kind of engineering are you looking for? residential or more industrial? work on site or design work? Let me know and I can give you some advise.


----------



## Craigarmit (Nov 9, 2010)

kahuna said:


> What kind of engineering are you looking for? residential or more industrial? work on site or design work? Let me know and I can give you some advise.


Kahuna thank you for the reply.

Ideally I would like residential as I am currently working industrial so a change would be nice!  

I would prefer site work instead of design, I'm still too young to give up the tools just yet.

I also speak no Dutch but fully intend to learn the basics before I leave then embrace it on my arrival. Don't know how much of a difference that will make on a site as I've worked with plenty polish boys who speak little to no English.

Thanks again
Craig


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I think residential might be difficult since new housing projects are on hold a lot. Industrial should work out, there are some agencies specialised on construction jobs, I will try to remember there names and post them asap. 

You want a craftsman job or foreman/supervisor?

Amsterdam is fixed or are you flexible?


----------



## Craigarmit (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought that may be the case, I don't mind industrial. I am comfortable with both roles although only have experience supervising residential projects.
Somewhere close to Amsterdam preferably, would not mind living somewhere like Jordaan


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

Didn't forget about you, just full with work and deadlines. will get back to you in the weekend with some names.


----------



## Craigarmit (Nov 9, 2010)

No worries, that's great thank you


----------



## kahuna (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if these companies have site work or mor office based work but here are some links I could remember:

specialised on construction:
CONTINU - Detachering en Werving & Selectie - Vacatures
Tracé - Home
Worxx uitzendbureau :: vakmensen voor de bouw, metaal- en transportsector ::
Multiselect: Uitzendbureau bouw

more general job sites:
vacatures in de bouw - Randstad Nederland
Tempo-Team - Uitzenden | Professionals | Inhouse Services | Employability | Payrolling | Outsourcing
Ervaren Personeel | Bouw en Techniek | Creyf?s Uitzendbureau

Good luck!!! Did you made any progress so far?


----------



## Yimason (Feb 27, 2015)

*Good Luck*



Craigarmit said:


> Hi guys, I am looking to move to Amsterdam with my girl at the end of the year.
> I am a time served Gas heating/plumbing engineer with 10 years experience. I also have a basic HVAC ticket & 2 years experience.
> Can anyone recommend an agency that specialises in Tradesmen/Construction work?
> 
> ...


Hi craig all the best for job i am sure you will get it very soon as you have experiance in the field you will get the opportunity to show your talent i am sure.


----------

